# The truth behind our gear



## Drizzt321 (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## rmfagan (Oct 23, 2013)

:


----------



## truejahmal (Oct 23, 2013)

so right. I just love that red ring.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 23, 2013)

Very Funny, of course NGAS doesn't affect Photographers, no way, Nah.

Have to slip out for a moment, heard about the Sony a7r, I think I need one, while I'm at it I may as well pick up the Otus 55 1.4 as well for the 1Dx, then of course there's the ..........


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 23, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Very Funny, of course NGAS doesn't affect Photographers, no way, Nah.
> 
> Have to slip out for a moment, heard about the Sony a7r, I think I need one, while I'm at it I may as well pick up the Otus 55 1.4 as well for the 1Dx, then of course there's the ..........



You're missing the Hassleblad with Leaf back & full set of lenses


----------



## Famateur (Oct 23, 2013)

LOL...is that Mark Wallace?


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2013)

;D


----------



## Menace (Oct 23, 2013)

Very funny.

Btw, the big white's centre of gravity is all wrong!


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 23, 2013)

:


----------



## J.R. (Oct 23, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


>



I see two possibilities - 

1) The DR time-bomb will detonate; OR
2) The mirrrorless crowd will have a field day

Cheers ... J.R.


----------

